# Pros & cons of Havanese breed?



## Newbe (Sep 1, 2010)

Pros & cons of Havanese breed? 





Thank you


----------



## tsturbo (Jul 28, 2009)

Pros-too many to list.
Cons-none that I have

Wonderful companion!


----------

